# Dragon Prophet  Gutscheincode für den Drachen Elelenedh



## Jokkeron (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallöchen 

Ich bin Neu hier und wollte fragen ob jemand weis wann der Neue Drachen Namens Elelenedh für Dragon Prophet als Gutschein Code erhältlich sein wird in der Buffed Magazin ?

oder gibt es den schon ? wenn ja könnte mir jemand nen Link geben wo ich den her bekomme ? würde mich auf Antwort freuen .

ich bedanke mich schon mal


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2013)

ich glaub das nächste buffed magazin wird mitte oktober erschein könnte also sein das da vieleicht ein gutschein für erscheint


----------

